# Tuna bite...Its on.



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

The offshore fishing this past week was very good. Weather was a bit tough to deal with but we still managed to get offshore and have some very productive days. It looks like we are now getting back into a more normal weather pattern and will start to dry out. Although, it wasn’t bad having cloud cover and fishing in the shade all day. The snapper bite of course was wide open and was a very good season. As most know yesterday was the last day of snapper season for the summer, but it looks like we may have a short Fall season as well. Amberjack reopens on Aug. 1 and should be just as easy to catch as before the season closed. The Tuna are definitely here and the bite has been very good. Of course, dealing with tuna, some days are better than others, but the opportunity is there. Mahi-Mahi have been starting to show up also, it could be from the strong push we are getting from the southern Gulf, but whatever it is, we’ll take it. The fishing has been excellent and is very typical for this time of the year. Our main target for the next couple of weeks will be tuna and dolphin offshore and Mangrove Snapper and Cobia around the rigs. Both are very good right now so if your looking to get out and catch some fish we’ve got open boats for the remainder of July and August. Here are some of the pics. from the past several days.

Capt. Damon McKnight
Super Strike Charters
1.800.318.1720

[email protected]
www.superstrikecharters.com


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice, water out there looks good


----------

